# Stopping clomid - messing up cycle - anyone?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Has stopping clomid messed up anyones cycle?  I am not due for 10 days and when I've wiped I have blood!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi nikki,
cant answer you, could it be implantation blood??
strawbs xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I thought implantatioon would be more like spotting, there is blood and tiny clots (sorry tmi). Will see over night how I go![br]Posted on: 28/05/06, 22:41Well its now turned into brown blood - not much either of anything now! Don't know what to think!


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Nikki - my first pg was a surprise (oh the irony  ) and the implantation bleed was enough for me to think it was my period - I've got my fingers crossed...


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Mrs Nikki, do you know that you've ovulated? If you have in the last day or two it could be post ovulation spotting...I get this occasionally and is quite normal (checked with GP and gynae).


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I htink AF is in full flow now - hopefully clomid hasn't mucked my cycle up - would hate to go back to 2 af's a month - time will tell!


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Mrs Nikki,

Sorry you're being "messed around" by nasty clomid.

To be honest, I was glad to see this thread.  I was about to post the same thing.  I am raging!!  For 3 or 4 years, my periods have been 29 days on the button!!  I could practically time it to the hour.

Since taking clomid for only 2 months !!  It has totally messed me up.  Last month I bled at 25 days and this month I'm now a day late - and you can imagine what THATs doing to my head!!

I am so angry.  Dr ******* said clomid wouldn't do this but it's a bit co-incidental don't you think

Anyway, lets hope we both get back to normal very soon.
All my love
Gill xo


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gill  for you and me then - I'll keep you updated on my progress. Its like as if we haven't got enough to worry about![br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 19:32Gill I have only really stopped bleeding (red and brown) now! My pants have been a mess for days now with spotting, etc - hopefullly things will get back on track - god only know where abouts in cycle I am now! How you getting on?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki, sorry your having a rough time sweetie xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks sweetie, just thankful I've stopped bleeding now


----------

